# Need A New Drinking Partner...



## chappo1970 (5/9/10)

Ok so me drinkin' partner ride on has finally carked it. The "Hydrostatic" drive has shyte itself and either needs to be rebuilt and replaced which will cost me around $2500. It was a King Cat which has served me well but I have also had a Toro which wasn't much chop. Frankly, both just haven't been up the the task as I live on quite a steep bit of land, mainly the river bank end of the block, that's just over an acre. Plus I mow Dad's place which is about 3 acres as he is now getting on and has been afflicted with emphysema. So thru summer I spend most of my weekends mowing and cooling down with an ice cold HB.

I want to buy new as I am getting to long in the tooth myself to fartass around with someone else's problem. Plus the kids start at nippers next week which only leaves me Saturdi's to chop the lawn so reliability is a must.

Anyways, anyone wanna recommend a brand of mower to look for? MUST HAVE A SUBBIE HOLDER!!!


----------



## Gavo (5/9/10)

Our groundsman uses a Kobota, it was bought new about seven years ago if my memory serves me right. About the only thing they seem to do to it is change the blades. 

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/10)

I am looking at this Husky...

http://www.husqvarna.com/au/landowner/prod...ors/yth2648tdf/

but not convinced I will have a look at the Kabota's though...


----------



## Gavo (5/9/10)

I'll ask some questions about it. I do usually see any maintenance as they tend to do it in my centre.

Gavo.


----------



## TidalPete (5/9/10)

:icon_offtopic: Can't help you with the mower problem Chap Chap & sorry to hear about Mark  but as an old clubbie interested in knowing what South Coast SLSC the kids have joined?
Are you going to do the right thing & go for your bronze?  

TP

PS --- From my limited experience there's nothing wrong with Kobotas.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic: Can't help you with the mower problem Chap Chap & sorry to hear about Mark but as an old clubbie interested in knowing what South Coast SLSC the kids have joined?
> Are you going to do the right thing & go for your bronze?
> 
> TP
> ...




We are thinking Miami Pete. Sign on next weekend. Can't wait for them to start, I reckon I'm more excited than they are LOL :lol: . Ahhh Sunday's at the beach all summer B) 

I'm trying to convince Dad to come to Batz but with little success so far.


----------



## Jord (5/9/10)

+1 for the Kubota. My folks live on 50 acres, and the old man has been running one for at least 15 years! Done all sorts of duty from the mowing, to hauling firewood, to bush bashing in my younger days . Its even been driven into the creek! Can't say I've ever seen Dad even service it, and never missed a beat.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/9/10)

Going on the Hops thread I would not buy any thing Chinese  
Go to one of those USA sites where they race the suckers and pick a quick one, usually red . 
Sorry that would be a Chinese one. :lol: 
GB


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Going on the Hops thread I would not buy any thing Chinese
> Go to one of those USA sites where they race the suckers and pick a quick one, usually red .
> Sorry that would be a Chinese one. :lol:
> GB



:lol: 






Yep nuthin' wrong with this chinese model Nev.


----------



## thesunsettree (5/9/10)

Hey chappo

i have a huski and love it. While i was building on acreage and renting on acreage it mowed up to 3 acres regularly over the course of a few years (built and sold then built again). Now on 1 1/4 acre and handles it piece of piss. I have the kohler engine lt97, my mate has the kawasaki engine one and he's on 3 acres and loves it.

Cheers matt


----------



## TidalPete (5/9/10)

Chappo said:


> I'm trying to convince Dad to come to Batz but with little success so far.



You've got to convince him mate. I can't possibly be the only old fart in attendance?  Where are you Jimbo? You'd make three.  

TP


----------



## DKS (5/9/10)

thesunsettree said:


> Hey chappo
> 
> i have a huski and love it. While i was building on acreage and renting on acreage it mowed up to 3 acres regularly over the course of a few years (built and sold then built again). Now on 1 1/4 acre and handles it piece of piss. I have the kohler engine lt97, my mate has the kawasaki engine one and he's on 3 acres and loves it.
> 
> Cheers matt


 
Mate I've got a Huski as well with the Kohler motor and it goes well. When I had to replace an older one some time back I found the biggest drama was the catcher set up and they aren't cheap either $500 + Some meant double handling as they were a dump out the back onto the ground arrangment then you would have to pick up into the ute for disposal elsewhere etc.
Of coarse if your not using a ride on around the house you want need a catcher but I found it indespensable.
I had a look in the Huski dealership last week It appears they arn't using Kohler engines now. I would go with a Honda over a Briggs & Strat. Can't say on the Kwaka.
I also found having an easy reverse option is great Not all models are reverse user freindly.
Don't rush the purchase. Investigate all options and shop around the price dif between dealers can be significant.
Good luck. :icon_cheers: 
Daz

Oh yeh, It has a drink holder. Grass in your glass all the time. At least its fresh.


----------



## yardy (5/9/10)

gday chap, we're on 5 acres here and have had a John Deere for 18 months, it got put to the test a bit at first because in between the old Victa carking it and getting the new JD, the grass grew tall enough to hide the _fukarwee_ tribe, getting that down it never missed a beat, servicing is a piece of piss, easy removal of the cutting deck etc..

Dave


----------



## jyo (5/9/10)

C'mon, Chappo. I thought you would have had this covered, mate!





I couldn't resist. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mmuhling (5/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Going on the Hops thread I would not buy any thing Chinese
> Go to one of those USA sites where they race the suckers and pick a quick one, usually red .
> Sorry that would be a Chinese one. :lol:
> GB



One major problem with the red one chappo.....Where's the bloody stubbie holder?


----------



## Tony (5/9/10)

one of these?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/10)

Cox or Rover... and get a 16hp+ job... dont **** around with the yank and euro shit.. B)

Parts are easy and cheap....

and get one with swing back blades.. solid 1 peice blades are shit... trust me


----------



## black_labb (5/9/10)

ask this guy


----------



## DU99 (6/9/10)

try this for price..
http://media.apnonline.com.au/img/media/pd...talogue_web.pdf


----------



## sav (6/9/10)

Good to see you are still alive chap,
I bought a Jon-sered with a Koler moter apparently it comes out of the same factory as huski mine was hydro static and served me 4 years on a 1 1/2 acres ,It was a 1000 bucks cheaper than the husky for the same mower but without the name I think it was 3200,my sister has it now and never touches it .
I will say the koler it good because of the oil filter on it like a car clean oil happy motor I say.

My old man has the 0 turn, deck on the front jonsered and it spits belts a fair bit I had not done 1 but his is fun to drive, same as huski as well.


savy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/9/10)

linky

heaps of these around up this way chappo they seem pretty tuff , a couple of mates have them for contract work 

cheers

and Australian built


----------



## chappo1970 (6/9/10)

Thanks fella's for a the good advice and feedback. Who said this forum was going to the dogs?

@Tony Whilst having a V8 mower that will mow an acre in under 9 seconds is somewhat appealing to Olde Chap Chap I feel it would undoubtably end in tears :icon_cheers: 

Well the field is narrowing:

Considering The Husky, The John Deere and the Grillo (Aussie made mowing tank) www.grillo.com.au

Must have a fabricated mowing deck IMO
AND Optional Airbags...


----------



## Nick JD (6/9/10)

Chappo said:


>



That's a ride-on Mower. I've got one just like it.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> That's a ride-on Mower. I've got one just like it.




How much do ya want for her?  

I'm sure SWMBO will see reason... :huh:


----------



## Nick JD (6/9/10)

Chappo said:


> How much do ya want for her?



I guess her current value is half of everything I own.

'Bout $3.50c


----------



## Lilo (6/9/10)

Man up Chap Chap.... Just add a stubbie hoder and watch them luv handles dissapear


----------



## Nick JD (6/9/10)

I'd be getting a patent on that mowerbike if I was the inventer. That's a supurb idea.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/9/10)

Lilo said:


> Man up Chap Chap.... Just add a stubbie hoder and watch them luv handles dissapear



But if I get rid of tha Wuv Handles you'll have nuthin to hold onto... :unsure: h34r:


----------



## bonj (10/9/10)

Oh no! (just found this thread), what will Rossco sleep on at the next Chappo Manor function?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Bonj said:


> Oh no! (just found this thread), what will Rossco sleep on at the next Chappo Manor function?




:lol: 

Yes well?


----------



## bonj (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes well?


Mmm.... toasty...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Bonj said:


> Mmm.... toasty...




Nope just breakfast "Chappo" style :icon_drool2: 

Nuthin like the smell of scorched pig in the morning


----------



## Newbiebrewer (10/9/10)

hmm they have kubota's out at work, which do a pretty good job but I don't think they have a drink holder because the groundsman seems to get the mowing done.


----------



## Gavo (11/9/10)

Well asked a few questions about the Kobaota at work and it appears that it has been there for over nine years now with little to no issues. It gets used daily for mowing towing etc. It is one of the desiel jobs.

Gavo


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

I googled 'hot chick mows lawn' and got this for you chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Gavo said:


> Well asked a few questions about the Kobaota at work and it appears that it has been there for over nine years now with little to no issues. It gets used daily for mowing towing etc. It is one of the desiel jobs.
> 
> Gavo



Cheers for that Gavo! As I suspected the most expensive option is the best option. I appreciate you looking into thou. A good secondhand Kabota diesel starts at $6k so I'll probably have to sell the tinny to finance. Bummer  



manticle said:


> I googled 'hot chick mows lawn' and got this for you chappo



:lol: Gold!

She looks as happy as my SWMBO would be.


----------



## InCider (11/9/10)

She'd do better to graze than mow.



manticle said:


> I googled 'hot chick mows lawn' and got this for you chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

InCider said:


> She'd do better to graze than mow.




:lol: And she needs a bell h34r:


----------



## InCider (11/9/10)

What's the best thing about sticking your old fellah up a cow's nose?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

InCider said:


> What's the best thing about sticking your old fellah up a cow's nose?








You get a free reeming?


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

InCider said:


> What's the best thing about sticking your old fellah up a cow's nose?




The cow licking your balls?


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

look chappo, you seem to be a half decent type of bastard so i'm going to look after you with a deal on a good mower.

all it needs is everything, next time you're in Bundy drop in with 5 kegs (full) and she's all yours, I know, I know.. don't thank me now, it'll get embarrassing..







Dave Gootin 

i even threw in a safety hat..


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> look chappo, you seem to be a half decent type of bastard so i'm going to look after you with a deal on a good mower.
> 
> all it needs is everything, next time you're in Bundy drop in with 5 kegs (full) and she's all yours, I know, I know.. don't thank me now, it'll get embarrassing..
> 
> ...




:lol: You are ALL FCUKing Heart Yardy!

Throw in your best Hobo and we might have a deal?


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: And she needs a bell h34r:



What she really needs is to stay home and look after her slow children.


----------



## Leigh (11/9/10)

Anyway, back on topic...I have 5 acres and own a Huski with the Kohler engine. Only issue with the Huski is if you live on rocky land like me, you break the bearing housing for the blades when you hit rocks 

Whatever brand you go for, make sure it has a pressurized oil system, otherwise you get oil starvation as you go up and down the hills...


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Anyway, back on topic...I have 5 acres and own a Huski with the Kohler engine. Only issue with the Huski is if you live on rocky land like me, you break the bearing housing for the blades when you hit rocks
> 
> Whatever brand you go for, make sure it has a pressurized oil system, otherwise you get oil starvation as you go up and down the hills...



Oh damn it! I was starting to settle on the Husky but rocks are a problem, not here at Chappo Manor but at Mum and Dad's place. What type of deck do you have Leigh? I'm looking at the fully fabricated 3 blade deck not the pressed metal deck as i have had gut full of those weak pieces of shyte.

This husky http://www.husqvarna.com/au/landowner/prod...tors/gth2752tf/
but with the Kawasaki donk.


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

Get a goat ... and then you can ... erm .. er. 

Eat it when it's done its job...


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: You are ALL FCUKing Heart Yardy!
> 
> Throw in your best Hobo and we might have a deal?



me real good hobo fucked off after he stole the wine out of me diff

if you take the Victa i'll throw in me best oompaloompa and a tasmanian with 1 head (rare)

Rin Tin Gootin


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> me real good hobo fucked off after he stole the wine out of me diff



Bloody Hobo's! Why are they soooo fcuking unreliable? WHY? I hope you gave him a solid flogging?


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

Prolly woulda stayed if he got a solid flogging... :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/9/10)

schooey said:


> Prolly woulda stayed if he got a solid flogging... :unsure:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

****, i can't bloody give away the oompaloompa...


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> ****, i can't bloody give away the oompaloompa...


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> ****, i can't bloody give away the oompaloompa...




I'll take it. I need one.

Swap it for a functional wigwam if you pm me your postal address.


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> I'll take it. I need one.
> 
> Swap it for a functional wigwam if you pm me your postal address.




it's knees are buggered but it can lift heavy things, you still want ?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> it's knees are buggered but it can lift heavy things, you still want ?



You need to put it on a farkin diet Yardy! Feed it less bacon...... Mmmmmmm bacon :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

is it's head on upside down ?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> is it's head on upside down ?



Wait a second!!! Whats that scar on it's chest? You've had the donk replaced... HAVEN'T YOU!!!


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Speaking of, how's your gay little "love bug" coming along?


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

bum said:


> Speaking of, how's your gay little "love bug" coming along?




he hasn't mentioned you at all


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

I'm glad he has moved on. Tell him I wish him well.


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

yardy said:


> it's knees are buggered but it can lift heavy things, you still want ?




Lots of heavy things about here. Send him on.


----------



## Tony (11/9/10)

mmmmm i always wondered why oompaloompa's were brown


----------

